# Golf Green Restoration



## hhphoto (Mar 27, 2021)

I just bought a house on 5 acres in Alvin Texas, 30 miles outside of Houston. The land was owned by Alvin CC and I have the 8th green and 9th green on my property. The course closed 3-5 years ago but the land has been mowed. I want to restore the greens and need some advice about what to do with the current grass. Do I kill it, dig it all up and plant from scratch.


----------



## Getting Fat (Dec 31, 2019)

wow. what an awesome post


----------



## hhphoto (Mar 27, 2021)

any suggestions should I kill off this grass and start with new turf?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF! That's awesome! This thread could be epic!

To answer your question, I think it ultimately depends on your expectations. You could probably just start mowing them reel low and have a nice green.

Do you know what kind of greens they were when the course closed?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I would take a core and see what it looks like in regard to the sand base, etc that might be left from it was used as a green. You might be able to mow and just see what happens, before sinking in any more than sweat and gas into it.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

I'd say start mowing low and take care of what ever weeds pop up


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would do some research and see what kind of greens they used to have there before they closed down. I would be willing to bet they had some Bent grass greens which are probably long gone by now so what you have there is just weeds and wild grass. I think it would be a full time job to keep that green in decent shape and a lot of money and sweat equity to get it there.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Man what a cool treat on your land, and a neat project to take on.

If it were me, I'd grab a used greens mower to be able to reel mow them with a mower designed for that use. Figure out what type of grass they are, I'd be willing to bet bermuda being you're in Houston. Once you start mowing them low, hit them with a good herbicide like Celsius to rid them of weeds. Feed them with a good fertilizer and you'll be surprised how quickly they look desirable again.

Though be warned, to keep them up be prepared to mow them daily.


----------



## hhphoto (Mar 27, 2021)

Thanks for all the suggestions, I'm going to follow your advice by applying a weed killer, some fertilizer and mow it low.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

hhphoto said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions, I'm going to follow your advice by applying a weed killer, some fertilizer and mow it low.


I have a low hr 2008 - 3150Q greensmower/wgroomers and 11-blades reels for sale if you interested.


----------



## hhphoto (Mar 27, 2021)

Well I'm all in now, I just bought a used Toro Greenmaster with only 132 hours. I'll post new photos as things progress.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Heck yea! I look forward to keeping an eye on this.


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

Any updates on this?


----------

